# Packard Bell Executive Multimedia 905 DN Master CD's



## Tom-Tom (Apr 11, 2019)

I have a Packard Bell Executive Multimedia 905 DN from 1996 that I'm restoring to its former glory.

It's missing the original HDD, Master CD, and Boot Floppy.

I would really like to have everything running on there like it was when it left the factory, but struggling to find any information such as what part number the Master CD used and any Tattoo information that I might need since the HDD was replaced.

If anyone could help me out, I'd be most grateful.

The original O/S was Windows 95 with this one.


----------

